# Anxiety App Research



## callumjdg (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Callum, I am currently studying product design at university and am doing a module to do with public transport. However I would very much like to base my project around social anxiety and public transport pressures as it is something I personally suffer with and was just wondering if anyone would be so kind enough to give me some feedback about the idea of a travel App that would assist you on journeys perhaps link you with other people in your area who you could travel with - prompt you to start conversations with people near you or have distractions or gratification involved. Personally I can only think of things that would work for me, so it would be amazing to have some insight from others about what they would find useful on a travelling App. (This is completely not profitable by the way!)

Admin if this is not allowed I am very very sorry! :smile2:

Please PM me or comment with ANYTHING that you would find useful in a travel buddy App! Many many thanks in advance!

Callum


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

callumjdg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Callum, I am currently studying product design at university and am doing a module to do with public transport. However I would very much like to base my project around social anxiety and public transport pressures as it is something I personally suffer with and was just wondering if anyone would be so kind enough to give me some feedback about the idea of a travel App that would assist you on journeys perhaps link you with other people in your area who you could travel with - prompt you to start conversations with people near you or have distractions or gratification involved. Personally I can only think of things that would work for me, so it would be amazing to have some insight from others about what they would find useful on a travelling App. (This is completely not profitable by the way!)
> 
> ...


Maybe it'd be better if you made an online survey/questionnaire and linked it here?


----------



## danallama (Jun 21, 2015)

I would love it if I could know how busy public transport is.... When I am overwhelmed by a busy train or bus, I get anxious. So if there was a way of seeing if one journey is busy or empty (like a car park), that would be awesome haha


----------

